# Ignorant new riders punishing drivers for wrong pickup pin location



## espizarro83 (Sep 15, 2016)

Today my first rider pinpointed at the wrong location (new User App is total crap, more than half of the requests begin in the wrong location) and after I finished the ride rating dropped to 4.82.

I am 80% sure it was her. She looked like a new or recently new rider who blamed me for the piece of garbage the GPS in the User App is.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

espizarro83 said:


> Today my first rider pinpointed at the wrong location (new User App is total crap, more than half of the requests begin in the wrong location) and after I finished the ride rating dropped to 4.82.
> 
> I am 80% sure it was her. She looked like a new or recently new rider who blamed me for the piece of garbage the GPS in the User App is.


1 star her


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Had this last night. Was waiting and about to text, then he calls "I'm at the pin waiting for you. Where are you _driver_?" (_Pet peeve of mine btw_) "I'm at where you placed the pin by the library" "stupid uber app put me there, your pin is *WRONG. COME GET ME AT SUCH AND SUCH!" *
"Alrighty, have a good night"

Canceled and drove


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

I will cancel these folks in a second. Now if a rider calls me and says hey I made an error and I'm here unless its a ridiculous drive I will get them.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

First lesson I learned was either cancel or go to pin, wait and collect no/show. In fact, if a rider calls you FOR ANY REASON before a ride, it is cause for a cancel, imo. Those people are always pulling something, like dropping the pin outside surge.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

doggerel said:


> First lesson I learned was either cancel or go to pin, wait and collect no/show. In fact, if a rider calls you FOR ANY REASON before a ride, it is cause for a cancel, imo. Those people are always pulling something, like dropping the pin outside surge.


In some of my cases though, rider location and pin matched but they call or text to give me a better sense of where to find them ala specific store in shopping center.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

The other day I get a pickup request that looks like an odd location. it's in a small park on the side of the river just before going over the bridge. Now I head nearby and call the person because if I get to that area I won't be able to turn around and if they are not there I have to cross the bridge back over into the next city.

He says to me I'm picking up his employee at Bed Bath and Beyond. I said it shows you are at a park. He says I put BBnB, I ask him what city because it could be one of 2 cities that it's in, he says I put it in. I tell him I don't know where it is and he's gonna have to cancel and order another uber. He won't cancel so I drive away from the area he put the pin. I had googles BBnB and the closest was 3 miles away but I had already driven a few miles to his pin. I was not going to go on a wild goose chase for his employee. So I had to cancel, got the fee and the I see that the person was headed to Naples and it could have been a $40 ride but I had no way of knowing. Plus I hate when people tell you that they put the right place in, when you know they didn't.



espizarro83 said:


> Today my first rider pinpointed at the wrong location (new User App is total crap, more than half of the requests begin in the wrong location) and after I finished the ride rating dropped to 4.82.
> 
> I am 80% sure it was her. She looked like a new or recently new rider who blamed me for the piece of garbage the GPS in the User App is.


When a paz says you are at the wrong location and they are irate and adamant and don't want to admit they are wrong, show them where uber set you and tell them it's Uber's mistake.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> When a paz says you are at the wrong location and they are irate and adamant and don't want to admit they are wrong, show them where uber set you and tell them it's Uber's mistake.


Why even sugar coat it? Driver already knows the ride will be canceled if driver is smart. Just tell them how to drag the pin right before or slightly after the 2min/5min mark and cancel/no show on them so they'll have to order another uber. Driver did their part, passenger didn't.

Side note: go offline for a while and drive in other direction so that the now annoyed pax (or in my case the other day; small group of pax all with uber) can't get you And then rate you low. Luckily I caught what they were doing so just canceled the four different requests. Hahah


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> Why even sugar coat it? Driver already knows the ride will be canceled if driver is smart. Just tell them how to drag the pin right before or slightly after the 2min/5min mark and cancel/no show on them so they'll have to order another uber. Driver did their part, passenger didn't.
> 
> Side note: go offline for a while and drive in other direction so that the now annoyed pax (or in my case the other day; small group of pax all with uber) can't get you And then rate you low. Luckily I caught what they were doing so just canceled the four different requests. Hahah


The post I was responding to was if you do find the paz and they are mad becuase they put the wrong place in and blame you.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Lee239 said:


> The post I was responding to was if you do find the paz and they are mad becuase they put the wrong place in and blame you.


Yep. Upfront Angry at you pax for their mistake is automatic cancel irregardless if you find them or not. You're doing them a service and if they want to throw tantrums because they messed up who do you think they'll low rate? If they own up to it on the phone and are cool. Then of course I'll try to find them.


----------

